# Roseline Barbs ~ best price around.



## Peter_biz (Nov 22, 2011)

Bought these a few months ago from Dragon Aquarium and they still have many available.

http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Roseline-Sharks-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ372308353


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Peter_biz said:


> Bought these a few months ago from Dragon Aquarium and they still have many available.
> 
> http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-Roseline-Sharks-for-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ372308353


They have it in Dragon King @ Midland & Steeles too

$6.99 each


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

These are $6.38 at the Menagerie until they're sold out 2 1/2"+. There is about 40 or so in stock.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

h_s said:


> These are $6.38 at the Menagerie until they're sold out 2 1/2"+. There is about 40 or so in stock.


Your avatar+the user title is Effin hilarious!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

Jackson said:


> Your avatar+the user title is Effin hilarious!




I haven't forgotten your request for the L137s.... exporter is just slow and very lame  They will come in..........................eventually.


----------

